# Kent Coffey/Midcentury Dresser



## justwingit (Jan 1, 2019)

Hi all, I picked up a beaten up Kent Coffey "FORUM" piece, walnut and pecan and have restored/refinished it well. I saw some other Coffey pieces in the high 100's and a few in the thousands. I've posted it online and had three offers for the full value I was asking 650 on the first day. I wonder if im missing something. Does anyone know what this is worth? I don't mind if someone else can get 900 for it, but if its worth 1,500…. 
thanks


----------

